# Visa Question



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to handle the Visa situation and stay legally in country. My shipments are enroute, and I'll be arriving in about 3 weeks

I am single and collecting enough US Social Security and VA Disability Compensation to live comfortably (not like a king) in PI. And though I have been here many times, I have yet to decide just where I will settle down so I'll do the hotel and month to month housing until I do.

But my question is actually about what is the best way to handle the infamous Visa?? Sould I go for the 59 day extention route until those run out with the leaving the country every once in a while or the ACR-I route or should I just jump into the SRRV route??

:juggle::juggle: decisions decisions :noidea::noidea::noidea:

JM101


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

At the airport in Manila upon arrival you can now get 59 days if you request it. Just tell the immigration officer you want a 59 day visa. It cost about 2800 peso.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply as yes, I was going to that or something similar for the short term, but I was actually asking for the long term full time stay/move.

Thanks again for the reply mrbobo....Also I just looked up where you live, Nueva Vizcaya, and it is one of the places I was thinking of checking out before settling down. Might see you in a couple of months.


JM101


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Response*



JM101 said:


> Thanks for the reply as yes, I was going to that or something similar for the short term, but I was actually asking for the long term full time stay/move.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply.
> 
> JM101


This is your situation, in order for you to stay here for any length of time, you have to have a return flight ticket, i.e., Hong Kong, Bangkok, Singapore, etc., and this is after renewing your 59 day visa every two months and during this time, 1 year, you have to leave the country for 24 hours, then you can return again, and start all over again. However, if you hook up with a Filipina, and I would take this slow and carefully, things can change in that should you and the Filipina decide to marry, you can do so here in the Philippines and she can petition you for permanent residency and you will go for the ACR card. I would wait, first, and see how things work out. It will depend on where you want to set up your living quarters, it isn't necessary to buy the most expensive place, i.e., a condo, or rent, the cost of which depends on where you are going to live. You will waste money living in hotels for any extended period of time, it would be better to rent, and you can, over a period of time, acquire furniture, etc. Take things very slow and easy and welcome to the Philippines.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

So the way this is sounding, I can NOT apply for the SRRV visa and I must do the 59 day tourist visa????? 

I am trying to avoid the tourist visa expense and renewal requirements for years and years since I know I am staying, which is why I am asking about the SRRV. There is a special subsection to this visa for Service Veterans which I believe is Circular 17. What I am trying to determine is if I can apply immediately after landing in PI or do I have wait a certain length of time playing the tourist visa game? 

Return tickets I have and will get additional as required and I also realize that I will probably have to play the tourist visa game for a while waiting for approval of my SRRV application.

I really appreciate the "Filipina Warning" which is not an issue with my GF .....yet. Also my short term living conditions will be a small month to month apartment somewhere after a week or 2 in the hotel.

Thanks for the inputs and answers so far.

JM101


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The visa waver will cost around 550 a year to stay in for up to 3 years then leave and return one day later and start again. You also have a periodic immigration trip to extend. Not a problem in smaller areas but can be a day trip in Manila.

SRRV costs about 360 a year but has a $1400 application fee and aN investment requirement. There is a significant up front application process as well.

Your wants, needs and specific situation will indicate which is better for you.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a very good explanation of the SSRV visa.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=AwrTccGzJLpUJZYA3NgPxQt.?qid=20070706110740AAaK413


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> The visa waver will cost around 550 a year to stay in for up to 3 years then leave and return one day later and start again. You also have a periodic immigration trip to extend. Not a problem in smaller areas but can be a day trip in Manila.
> 
> SRRV costs about 360 a year but has a $1400 application fee and aN investment requirement. There is a significant up front application process as well.
> 
> Your wants, needs and specific situation will indicate which is better for you.


Just one correction. The visa waver allows you to stay and renew every 2 months for up to but no more than two (2) years rather than three


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Special SSRV Visa*



JM101 said:


> So the way this is sounding, I can NOT apply for the SRRV visa and I must do the 59 day tourist visa?????
> 
> I am trying to avoid the tourist visa expense and renewal requirements for years and years since I know I am staying, which is why I am asking about the SRRV. There is a special subsection to this visa for Service Veterans which I believe is Circular 17. What I am trying to determine is if I can apply immediately after landing in PI or do I have wait a certain length of time playing the tourist visa game?
> 
> ...


Talking with another Veteran (are you a Veteran) if so I've heard from another expat well here's a short paragraph of what he sent me: Special SRRV via their PRA office in Makati for ex-military, which the deposit is only $1,500 instead of the $10,000 or $25,000. He's still traveling back to the states to get this done, I thought this expat had his Immigrant card but he's going through the extension process, it sounds like it's easy by you really pricey, he's tired of it and wants to get his SSRV card out of the way.

Best to ask these questions before you take the plunge it's a long flight and no fun if your not prepared and need to keep flying back and forth from the states (Me....been there done that) for documents or sending home for things needed by the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, here's the finder map for the Philippine Consulate in the states.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Best to get things done before you come here, it's no fun dealing with all the traffic and hassles of Manila unless your going to live there in Manila the mail system here isn't so hot and don't forget "Whats customer service" and nobody to complain to or no one gives a hoot if your not happy. 

I've talked with expat friends and read on the forum of those that have lost original documents even though the paid the full price for mailing them off to and from.

All documents must be cleared through the controlling Philippine consulate of your state, they'll stamp them, also all your documents have to be certified as authentic, it's a process but if done correctly you can have all your Visa requirements done in less than two months but if your gonna mess with this here your gonna end up with what looks like a very expensive Immigrant card with all sorts of hassles and requirements.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks guys, this is exactly the info I was looking for along with your opinions.

Yes I am a vet, so the required deposit would be minimal (so to speak). 

I'll be landing in Manila in just a couple of weeks...

Thanks for the great info.

JM101


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Additional Information*



JM101 said:


> Thanks guys, this is exactly the info I was looking for along with your opinions.
> 
> Yes I am a vet, so the required deposit would be minimal (so to speak).
> 
> ...


Here is another thing that you might consider, upon successful completion of the SRRV visa, there may be a problem with how much money you can have in any bank, total combined funds, at any one given time of the year. If you exceed $10,000US [448,000 pesos], you may be taxed by the US IRS. If you have any additional funds or extra funds, you might consider leaving it in a US bank, and as you need to, have no more than $9,000US sent to you in a bank to bank transfer.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

JimnNila143 said:


> Here is another thing that you might consider, upon successful completion of the SRRV visa, there may be a problem with how much money you can have in any bank, total combined funds, at any one given time of the year. If you exceed $10,000US [448,000 pesos], you may be taxed by the US IRS. If you have any additional funds or extra funds, you might consider leaving it in a US bank, and as you need to, have no more than $9,000US sent to you in a bank to bank transfer.


Trust me....I don't have that kind of financial problem....maybe wish I did (LOL)

JM101


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

As a vet I would get the SRRV from PRA... if I had $1,000 a month income... But the tourist visa works easily enough. You can stay 36 months now before a visa run (as an American).


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

With SRRV visa, I entered the Philippines with a normal tourist visa-on-arrival (21 day), then proceeded the next day to the PRA offices in Makati to submit my SRRV application and documents. 

I have found the PRA to be quite helpful, and if you have any precise queries it is probably best to contact them direct (PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority). I did not deal with any third parties or intermediaries.

Overall, I found the SRRV application process quite straightforward. One thing you may need to research before heading to the Philippines is the PRA requirement for police clearance from your home country. As a UK citizen, I had to get a certificate from the UK police, get this verified by the UK Home Office verification service, and then authenticated by the Philippine Embassy in London - all before coming to the Philippines. I imagine the PRA can advise you of their requirement in your case. 

Regards,


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

metmanph,

Yes, a police clearance letter is required which I am picking up on Wednesday. When I talked to the Police the other day inquiring as to the procedure, it was really easy.

Appear in person at the records section, present ID, fill out a short application and they will run the check and issue the letter on the spot.

This sounds like the way to go for long term.

Thanks guys for all the responses.

JM101


----------

